# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream interpretation - Baby girl in car seat

## ginevra921

I had quite a long and complicated dream with different "scenes" but this was the longest one and the one I remember best.

In my dream, I started by going to an art class (glass blowing). There I met an old school friend, whom I have not met in years in real life. We talked a bit and she joked about how we were wearing the same jeans but mine were of a larger size.

In the next scene, I was at my aunt and uncle's place watching the television when I saw a man (I have a small crush on him in real life) on the television. When I saw him, I sort of froze up and didn't say anything and just waited for the camera to stop being on him and hoping that no-one present had noticed my reaction to him. I then realised that I was sitting at dinner table with my aunt, uncle, and cousins. (In real life, the aunt and uncle I dreamed of are truly married, but the cousins in my dream were not their children, though they truly are my cousins by other aunts & uncles. Also, in real life, the first time I ever saw the guy was on local television.)

So, at the dinner table, no-one noticed my reaction to the guy (I will call him Nick from now on). All of a sudden I realised in my dream that I was feeling so weird about seeing Nick on the television because I had had his daughter. She looked to be about 1-2 months old, wearing a light pink onesie and was sitting in a car seat which was on the dinner table. As I was looking at Nick on the television, the camera did a close-up of his face and looking at him and the baby, I realised that they both had the exact same nose. In my dream, I had not told him that he was going to be a dad. Seeing the resemblance between the two of them however, I decided that he deserved to know about his daughter and that I should tell him about her. (in my dream I had no recollection of the pregnancy or birth. I just somehow knew that I had not told him about the baby.)

As I was thinking that I should tell him about the baby, my cousins realised that he was on the TV and they started joking that he was well known for dating a lot of women. They then snickered in my direction, saying that of course I should know about that, their insinuation being that I had had a one-night stand with him and thus become pregnant by him. When they said this I did not say anything to them and just kept looking at my daughter, noticing the detail of her pink onesie and thinking that it was weird that she was still in her car seat.

In my dream, I realised that I had been caring only mechanically for my daughter until the moment that I saw her father on the television and noticed that they had the exact same nose. The resemblance jolted me and I started realising that this baby was not just any baby, but my daughter that I had had with this man. (In real life, I am currently single and I do not have any children. As for Nick, I had thought that he had moved to England for work, but I met him 3 weeks ago and found out that he had not moved away in the end.)

I would love to make sense of this dream! Thank you for helping me out  :smiley:

----------


## ginevra921

In my dream, Nick was not talking on the television but was merely a guest at an event and the camera kept going over the guests and he was just one of them.

----------

